# Custom cut vinyl transfer vendors?



## PKstrong (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey! New to the industry. Are there any companies that produce custom cut vinyl transfers? I will potentially supply custom artwork (single orders) to the vendor and get a pre-cut vinyl transfer that I would heat press onto the shirts I sourced. 

OR, does anyone have a better suggestion for a print method that would be best for single orders. I have researched heat transfers, however haven't found anything cost efficient. 

I have also looked into DTG, but not sure if I like the application.

I appreciate any help!!


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Most sign and print shops will provide that service if they are set up for it. We have done it in the past. We generally send it application-ready - cut, weeded and ready to apply via heat press. We've also done multi-color printed heat transfers on a per-order basis as well.

Vinyl transfers are generally best for one-color designs in low quantity. For higher quantities screen printing is best, and for one-off multiple color designs printed heat transfers or DTG might be your best option.


----------



## dtodj43 (Jul 21, 2009)

can help [email protected] have heat transfer vinyl and cutter S&H plus material


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pwear said:


> Most sign and print shops will provide that service if they are set up for it. We have done it in the past. We generally send it application-ready - cut, weeded and ready to apply via heat press. We've also done multi-color printed heat transfers on a per-order basis as well.
> 
> Vinyl transfers are generally best for one-color designs in low quantity. For higher quantities screen printing is best, and for one-off multiple color designs printed heat transfers or DTG might be your best option.


We are ASI and use transferexpress.com and they are set up for large quantities and can do custom designs. if you use gang sheets you can get 6 to 8 images on a sheet and at 100 sheets you are paying about $ .25 per image and you can apply it to a cap, team bag or any size shirt. You can transfer as you sell.They can also do photo transfers, names and sports numbers. I have an account if you need any assistance.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

_ I can help you with custom vinyl transfers._


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> _ I can help you with custom vinyl transfers._


 Do you still do custom vinyl transfers?


----------



## VBirk (Feb 5, 2016)

There is a company in Sioux City Iowa e-mail address [email protected]. They use Stahls brand heat applied vinyl and custom cut Player, Names, Numbers from a variety of fonts, or any of your own vector artwork. Will do just one at a time.


----------

